# Graceful dismount



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

my buddy showing off some riding skills lol


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

That's one way to empty those hip waders.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha that's hilarious!


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

looks like that time i washed out a brand new jerry can and filled it with captain mo's and root beer finished that as well as the beer i brought..........i woke up under my buddys kitchen sink the next morning lol


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sadly there was no beer involved lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

haha thats funny there


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hahaha
It's gotta be a Canadian thing.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

no beer involved???? beer is almost as important as gasoline.......dont want to run out of fuel for yourself.......lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL, I havn't been able to see this on tapatalk due to cruddy signal.....definitely made me laugh now that I finally got to see it!


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

hey firebird i noticed you put up videos from an osta ride.......he have any big rides planned out for this summer or what? wouldnt mind me and a few buddys heading down to to join in the fun sometime this summer anyways


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

narfbrain I pm'd you back some info


----------

